# He Died One Of My 3 Caribas



## luigimaldini (Feb 11, 2016)

For that friend, unfortunately I died yesterday one of my 3 Caribas, I feel very bad. I explain that I believe may be the problem because I can not find another, as you know in Venezuela have power cuts every day for 4 hours straight, well since these outages were I always every 15 minutes grabbed a small perolito for grab water and re-take, that did it for 3 minutes at intervals of 15 minutes during those four hours, the truth that I had no problems and everything was fine, one day I tried not to perform that function and saw that all was well I trust, and for 3 days when the light was those four hours I did no such function yesterday light at 12 noon and came at 4 in the afternoon was when he came I saw my cariba the biggest gasped and 2 eyes had very prominent, also the body had very dark especially the top, as well as had already been the light oxygen pump and filter were functioning as usual, additionally as looked bad manually perform the function draw water and put it in the aquarium to remove and create oxygen, came out in the afternoon and when I get the same was still not had worsened after about 20 minutes of leaving the room I reentered and almost fell back, I saw my cariba backwards and just swam, immediately remove to a bucket with water, fill as about 15 liters and I put the pump oxygen, of course fill it with aquarium water, well then leave it to the top this backwards gave him her hand and placed in its normal position and swam a little, there set her like two hours, I kept watching and notice an improvement since the black color was fading and his back viewed from above and had its color average gray only at the height of her head were some black spots, as I saw better I decided to take it out with the same water and the pump to a small tank of about 15 liters them out and put it, at first it was fine but after about 5 minutes the cariba turned and did not react, quickly I climbed back into the tobo plastic and remove the small aquarium because it did not know what was happening, took her back with pump oxygen and tried to give around but there was no solution, I was unfortunately died in the hands, the strange thing is that when I returned to tobo again this dark, not could kill this cariba when one day before was great and full of health, eating very well. I put this down to who had to see that I stopped manually oxygen action, I also feel guilty of having gone from tobo the small aquarium when you notice the improvement, if not anyway leaving her there had died, but I feel more guilty that. Worse is the largest of the three and also the most beautiful and the most genetic of cariba had, almost certainly was a male by Plante and different coloration to the other 2. Now I was 2 and in the case piranhas know that 2 in aquarium is bad business, have to pray that no other low but because I've really had a rough time, even during the night I dreamed with her death, I do not take it off your head. In order friend do not know if some of you know that could happen to an animal that was so good and now deformed, I was very surprised his bulging eyes like those of a telescopic fish, all of which occurred after the outage. In short time friend'll have to continue this sadness, because as you know I had a hard time finding these Caribas. Greetings to all

P.D: I forgot to mention that when the remove the media as medi and 8.5 cm to the beginning of the caudal fin, until the end of the half fin as 9.5 cm. Piranha took me four months would do on the 12th of May, I think the size was fine because the shop as if he 4cm.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Sorry for your loss...

If you have frequent power outages, a battery operated air pump or battery backup for the filters would be a good investment.


----------



## Sanchezi (Apr 17, 2007)

very sad to hear -- sorry


----------



## luigimaldini (Feb 11, 2016)

Thank you all, but unfortunately some days ago I was died other more, I stayed 1 cariba, I think almost 100% that these deaths are from territory small they did so but as I have grown and the aquarium is 240 l I imagine that's why I think that to keep 3 or 4 minimum Caribas should be 600 or 700 liters, I ventured to try but I see something impossible, I have talked with more friends and also always the same thing have happened in order cariba friends this looks good, hopefully everything goes well and I live well, anything I write here. Greetings to all and thank you very much.


----------

